# How reliable is a 240 with 125k on the clock?



## ewright (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I am considering buying a 240sx to learn how to drift with. I'm looking to get a mostly stock car with as few mods as possible and somewhere between 125k-150k miles. My question for the current owners is how much money should i expect to be putting into a 240 in the condition described above? I am going to be running the car pretty hard so I was hoping you might be able to tell me if 240's are known to have any major weaknesses (i.e. engine, tranny, drivetrain) that would mean that I would have to shell out major money to keep the car running. Any advice or information you can provide would be appreciated. Thanks, I hope to hear from you soon. 

ernie


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try to get a 91 or newer 240SX; it uses the DOHC motor while the 89 - 90 uses the SOHC motor. The SOHC motors have problems with the timing chain assembly and the oil pump.

Try to get a car that has around 100k miles or less; reason being higher milage motors have more wear on the rings/cylinders resulting in less compression and more oil burning. The performance level will not be up to par.


----------

